# 中文论坛规则



## Ghabi

*啥规则?*​
－Wordreference(下简称WR)论坛的规则不是为了跟大家作对。恰恰相反，是为了方便使用者，令论坛里的帖子更易搜易读。

*这里都是干啥的?*​
－WR论坛的原意，是作为WR词典的延伸，彌補詞典的不足，所以每個帖子就像詞典裡一個詞條，集中于词语用法的讨论，也涉及语音、语法。

－这是讨论语言的地方。侃大山、摆龙门阵，请用私信或到别的社交平台。

－中文论坛是讨论汉语(包括现代汉语、古代汉语、普通话与各种方言)的地方，并不是以汉语为母语者的互助社。假如问题跟汉语压根无关(比如用英语来问英语语法)，请到WR的其他论坛。

－这里并不提供整段整篇的免费翻译或校对服务。
*
咋个问法回法?*​
－你想问的，别人可能已经问过了，请先*搜一下(搜索框在版面右上角)*。

－*一个帖子一个问题*，这样大家回答起来容易，对于搜索也是必要的。

－问问题不是打哑谜，请尽量把问题说清楚。你含糊的问，别人也只能含糊的答，这对谁也没好处。

－*务必提供上下文*。上下文不是可有可无的东西。没有上下文，一个词语没有意义，或者有多不胜数的意义，別人答不了，即使答了也是白搭。

－请使用文字来说明上下文，*不要光贴上音频、视频的连结*，因为连结随时会失效，一旦失效整个帖子便变得没头没脑，失去意义。音频、视频的连结，只应作为*额外的参考资料*。

－*标题里请输入问题的关键词(词语或句子)*，这对于搜索十分重要。不要用"大神求助"、"急求一句翻译"之类作标题，这样无助于搜索。标题输入关键词後，*再在帖子里交代问题*，不要用"如题"之类的提法。

－假如是翻译的问题，请在标题里输入*源语言(原文)的词句*，而非你自己的翻译。

－比较词语用法的问题，标题里可用斜杠把词语分开<计划 / 打算>，意义相关的词语可用逗号分开<岳父, 岳母>，为避免误解而附加的资料可放在括号内<lead (metal)>。避免加入关键词以外的文字，影响搜索结果。(标题的格式，可参考这里。)

－尊重知识产权，WR的规则是引文(书籍、报章、歌词等)*不超过4句*，并须*注明来源*。4句引文不足以说明问题的话，可用你自己的话去解释("作者在之前一段说这个这个......")。

－*引用网上词典时亦请注明来源*。连结其他参考资料时，请说明文章与作者的名称，*不要光贴上网址*(因为连结可能会失效，有了文字说明，即使连结失效资料仍然对其他人有用)。

－请使用常规语言，避免使用网路语言，让大家(包括初学中文者)都能看得明白。

－回帖时请不要跑题太甚，要聊天请用私信。

－引用帖子适可而止，不假思索引用全文，只会令阅读不流畅，下载更耗时。想同时引用几个帖的内容，可点帖子右下角的+Quote引全帖，或反白想引的字句再选+Quote，内容会贴到剪贴簿上，*记得之后再点你自己帖子左下角的Insert Quotes*，否则引语不会出现。

－要修订帖子，请点帖子下方的Edit，不要连发几帖。过了修订时限还想修订，请通知版主(见下)。

－看到帖子有问题，比如"这个问题3年前问过了"、"这样说是人身攻击"，请通知版主。做法是点一下帖子下方的Report。问题应在*帖子外解决*，而不是在帖子里。

－明显违规的帖子，请不要回复。这不是抢答游戏。

－这是大家讨论问题的地方。讨论不是竞赛，没有赢输。请保持礼仪。

*谢谢大家！*​


----------

